# iOs4 pour l'iPad ça traine !



## corrs78 (26 Août 2010)

toute la presse parle d'iOs4 pour iPhone mais si il y a un outils équipé d'un matériel permettant de faire tourner un tel OS depuis sa sortie c'est bien l'iPad !

alors c'est pour quand ?! aucune info !


----------



## notcedric (26 Août 2010)

ios serat il identique a celui de l iphon ?
la bonne autonomie de l ipad serat elle preservé ? 
et quand serat il dispo ????
voilas les question que je me pause !!!!!


----------



## monkeymia (26 Août 2010)

prevu pour l'automne?
moi pas presser car moi ipad jaibraiquer...


----------



## Dagui (27 Août 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> toute la presse parle d'iOs4 pour iPhone mais si il y a un outils équipé d'un matériel permettant de faire tourner un tel OS depuis sa sortie c'est bien l'iPad !
> 
> alors c'est pour quand ?! aucune info !



Aucune info ? Ben faut savoir se renseigner, c'est même Apple qu'a donné l'info. Lors de la keynote de juin, présentant iOS 4 et l'iPhone 4. S.Jobs dit qu'iOS 4 sera dispo sur l'iPad cet automne. À priori, un délais si long doit être le signe qu'ils ne se contentent pas juste d'augmenter la résolution pour l'iPad, mais qu'il y a un travail d'ergonomie derrière en plus, comme ils ont commencé à le faire avec la version 3.2 de l'iPad comparé à la version iPhone/iPod touch de l'époque.


----------



## corrs78 (28 Août 2010)

Oui! Et ça fait donc pratiquement 3 mois qu'on a pas de news c'est bien ce que je dit.
Pour ton info j'ai vu cette keynote : je n'en rate aucune..

Mais ce qui m'énerve c'est qu'on nous bassine toutes les semaines avec soit une MAJ soit des news sur iOs4 sur Iphone Ipod...ECT

Moi perso je m'en fou car depuis iOs4 mon iPhone 3G est une vrai bouse, alors ils faneraient mieux de s'abstenir et se concentrer sur ma bête d'ipad qui s'ennuie


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2010)

corrs78 a dit:


> toute la presse parle d'iOs4 pour iPhone mais si il y a un outils équipé d'un matériel permettant de faire tourner un tel OS depuis sa sortie c'est bien l'iPad !
> 
> alors c'est pour quand ?! aucune info !


Il serait judicieux d'attendre, on a dit Fall 2010, donc ça sera cet automne, ni avant, ni après&#8230;
Ça demande du temps ces choses là, vous ne vous en rendez pas compte...




notcedric a dit:


> ios serat il identique a celui de l iphon ?
> la bonne autonomie de l ipad serat elle preservé ?
> et quand serat il dispo ????
> voilas les question que je me pause !!!!!



Je me "pause" aussi une question, le français, tu l'apprendras quand ? :affraid:
L'autonomie de l'iPad sera préservée selon toute vraisemblance, tout comme celle de l'iPhone 3GS-iOS 4 a été préservée par rapport à celle du 3GS-iOS non multi-tâches.
Dispo en automne, rien à ajouter. 




monkeymia a dit:


> prevu pour l'automne?
> moi pas presser car moi ipad jaibraiquer...


Toi pas parler français comme tout le monde ?
Et toi écrire pas bien jailbaiquer, toi sortir prendre air&#8230;



Dagui a dit:


> Aucune info ? Ben faut savoir se renseigner, c'est même Apple qu'a donné l'info. Lors de la keynote de juin, présentant iOS 4 et l'iPhone 4. S.Jobs dit qu'iOS 4 sera dispo sur l'iPad cet automne. À priori, un délais si long doit être le signe qu'ils ne se contentent pas juste d'augmenter la résolution pour l'iPad, mais qu'il y a un travail d'ergonomie derrière en plus, comme ils ont commencé à le faire avec la version 3.2 de l'iPad comparé à la version iPhone/iPod touch de l'époque.


Merci, un qui suit&#8230;




corrs78 a dit:


> Oui! Et ça fait donc pratiquement 3 mois qu'on a pas de news c'est bien ce que je dit.
> Pour ton info j'ai vu cette keynote : je n'en rate aucune..
> 
> Mais ce qui m'énerve c'est qu'on nous bassine toutes les semaines avec soit une MAJ soit des news sur iOs4 sur Iphone Ipod...ECT
> ...



Mais ton cas personnel ne peut être une généralité, tu en conviendras&#8230; 
On a pas de news, et donc ? Que veux tu qu'ils nous disent d'autres ?! Que c'est toujours prévu pour cet automne ? Enfin ça ils l'ont déjà dit. Et le rediront probablement le 1er septembre.

Faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties !


----------



## sharky (29 Août 2010)

J'espère sincèrement que cette trop longue attente soit liée au développement d'une version spécifique de l'iOS pour l'Ipad, parce que si c'est pour se retrouver avec la même version 4 que l'iPhone... Cet appareil est bourré de potentiel mais vraiment trop bridé dans sa version actuelle.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2010)

notcedric a dit:


> ios serat il identique a celui de l iphon ?
> la bonne autonomie de l ipad serat elle preservé ?
> et quand serat il dispo ????
> voilas les question que je me pause !!!!!





monkeymia a dit:


> prevu pour l'automne?
> moi pas presser car moi ipad jaibraiquer...


Fichtre !...
Vous écrivez comme des cochons; limite lisible !... :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Fichtre !...
> Vous écrivez comme des cochons; limite lisible !... :mouais:



En fait, ils l'ont dépassée cette limite, tu peux le dire, c'est illisible...


----------



## momo-fr (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est officiel avec l'annonce du Keynote de ce soir pour l'iPad ce sera iOS 4.2 en novembre.

Patience patience


----------

